# Beaches in Ramadan?



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, One of the guys at work has just asked me a question & I don't know the answer? 

He wants to know if women are OK to go to the beach during ramadan... bearing in mind they wear bikini's and the like???


----------



## sara81 (Aug 21, 2008)

last year i was there just before ramadan started and asked the staff @ jumeirah beach park, they said the beach remains open to the public but the beach cafe is shut till till iftar. Which means will be pretty difficult to stay out in the heat without drinking water at the least!! also ur not allowed to drink eat in public so i guess u cant even bring ur own then. I would assume hotel beaches would follow different rules as they normally cater to all nationalities but not quite sure... hope that helps!


----------

